# whose



## bcre

Si quiero decir en inglés - ¿de quién fue la novela que ganó el premio? . ¿Estaría bien decir - Whose novel won the prize?_

 _Gracias_
_


----------



## Forero

Welcome to the forum, Bcre.

Me parece perfecta tu traducción.


----------



## West_Fan

It sounds good to me.

You can also say: 'Who wrote the winning novel?'

But 'whose' is completely correct.


----------



## chamyto

It sounds odd to me , because in this case "whose" is the subject ( if I´m right , if not correct me ) and sometimes those kind of sentences are a bit difficult to me .


----------



## inib

chamyto said:


> It sounds odd to me , because in this case "whose" is the subject ( if I´m right , if not correct me ) and sometimes those kind of sentences are a bit difficult to me .


"Whose novel" is the subject, I think. What difficulties do you have? Maybe we can help.


----------



## Agró

inib said:


> "Whose novel" is the subject, I think.



So do I.


----------



## chamyto

inib said:


> "Whose novel" is the subject, I think. What difficulties do you have? Maybe we can help.



Difficulties in making the question , as it´s an interrogative question .


----------



## Forero

Una traducción literal sería:

_Whose was the novel that won the prize?_

Pero es más natural "Whose novel won the prize?". Creo que tiene todo el sentido que debe.


----------



## chamyto

Forero said:


> Una traducción literal sería:
> 
> _Whose was the novel that won the prize?_
> 
> Pero es más natural "Whose novel won the prize?". Creo que tiene todo el sentido que debe.



El problema es que lo traduciría ( de buenas a primeras ) más o menos así :

¿ De quién novela se ganó el premio ? Suena horrible .


----------



## inib

chamyto said:


> Difficulties in making the question , as it´s an interrogative question .


 Chamyto, I promise I'm not trying to be difficult, but aren't all questions interrogative?
Are you possibly wondering about using _do/does/did_? This wouldn't even be applicable here (because the main verb is TO BE), but I know it causes confusion with other verbs when the subject is the interrogative pronoun. 
Am I on the right road to your "difficulties"? I'll be glad to help, if I can understand the question/doubt.


----------



## chamyto

Forero said:


> Una traducción literal sería:
> 
> _Whose was the novel that won the prize?_
> 
> Pero es más natural "Whose novel won the prize?". Creo que tiene todo el sentido que debe.



En esta frase se comprende perfectamente , en la anterior que intenté de un traducir , un poco más complejo de entender , al menos para mí .


----------



## inib

chamyto said:


> El problema es que lo traduciría ( de buenas a primeras ) más o menos así :
> 
> ¿ De quién novela se ganó el premio ? Suena horrible .


 Ah, now I understand your doubt. Eso en inglés está perfectamente. 
_¿De quién es este lápiz_? se puede traducir _Whose is this pencil?_ o _Whose pencil is this?_
Con lo cual, deduzco que, en la segunda versión, _whose_, en realidad, es un adjetivo interrogativo, no un pronombre.
(La parte analítica solo son conjeturas mías)


----------



## Agró

chamyto said:


> En esta frase se comprende perfectamente , en la anterior que intenté de un traducir , un poco más complejo de entender , al menos para mí .



Y ¿esta?:

¿La novela de quién ganó el premio?

Te pondría una traducción con "cuyo" interrogativo, pero nadie lo usa así:

*cuyo**1**, ya**.*
 (Del lat. _cuius, -a, -um_).

* 2.     * pron. interrog. desus.
 ORTOGR. Escr. con acento. _¿Cúyo es este libro?_

Es decir: ¿Cúya novela ganó el premio?


----------



## inib

Agró said:


> Y ¿esta?:
> 
> ¿La novela de quién ganó el premio?
> 
> Te pondría una traducción con "cuyo" interrogativo, pero nadie lo usa así:
> 
> *cuyo**1**, ya**.*
> (Del lat. _cuius, -a, -um_).
> 
> *2. *pron. interrog. desus.
> ORTOGR. Escr. con acento. _¿Cúyo es este libro?_
> 
> Es decir: ¿Cúya novela ganó el premio?


¡Guau! Gracias, Agró. Ahora me entero de que "cuyo" existe como ¿adjetivo? interrogativo, con tilde y todo. Entiendo (y sé) que no hay ni dios que lo emplee por estos lares, pero EXISTE. Otra cosa nueva aprendida.


----------



## Agró

inib said:


> ¡Guau! Gracias, Agró. Ahora me entero de que "cuyo" existe como ¿adjetivo? interrogativo, con tilde y todo. Entiendo (y sé) que no hay ni dios que lo emplee por estos lares, pero EXISTE. Otra cosa nueva aprendida.


Bueno, era la vía más directa para poder explicar ese uso _peculiar_ de whose.


----------



## inib

Una pregunta para todos:
¿¿_Cúyo es el libro?_ es de empleo habitual en alguna zona hispanoparlante? No es que ponga en duda lo que ha dicho Agró, pero siento curiosidad sobre su uso actual. Gracias.


----------



## chamyto

Creo que ya no se utiliza


----------



## inib

chamyto said:


> Creo que ya no se utiliza


 En nuestra zona, no, pero hay mucho mundo por ahí. Pero gracias por responder.


----------



## Irma2011

inib said:


> En nuestra zona, no, pero hay mucho mundo por ahí. Pero gracias por responder.


 

Me sorprendió mucho el uso, ¡qué uso, digo, la mera existencia! del posesivo 'cúyo' que nos descubre Argó, pero lo he consultado y me he encontrado con esto:

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_Real Academia Española _
*cúyo -ya*. Pronombre interrogativo posesivo, que, por ser tónico, se escribe con tilde, a diferencia del relativo _cuyo_ (→cuyo). Equivale a _de quién_ y carece prácticamente de uso en la actualidad. Se empleaba normalmente como atributo en oraciones con el verbo _ser:_ _«Preguntóme cúya era la espada que llevaba al lado»_ (Quevedo _Buscón_ [Esp. 1626]); _«¿Cúya es la culpa? ¿De ella?»_ (PzAyala _Belarmino_ [Esp. 1921]).

Bueno, si su uso es ‘prácticamente’ nulo en la actualidad, es que algo algo sí se usa, aunque luego diga la Academia ‘_se empleaba’_. En fin, la verdad es que suena muy, no sé, noble, culto, elegante…? Me dan ganas de usarlo, ya. Y de leer más a Quevedo.
Gracias, Argó


----------



## studen

Bien por la intervención de Agró, cùya consulta al RAE ha ofrecido buena información.

To being sincere, I have not used that word, cúyo-cúya,  for a long time.


----------



## Irma2011

Hola, Agró, perdona que te haya llamado Argó dos veces en mi anterior intervención, pero supongo que estaba claro a quíen me refería.


----------



## ZacaríasLS

So, does cuyo,-a describe the object or the person? I think the object, but like everybody else, I haven't really used that word.  Gracias


----------



## Forero

chamyto said:


> El problema es que lo traduciría ( de buenas a primeras ) más o menos así :
> 
> ¿ De quién novela se ganó el premio ? Suena horrible .


Hay que reordenar las palabras:

_His novel won the prize.
_Su novela (de él) ganó el premio. 
_
Steinbeck's novel won the prize._
La de Steinbeck novela ganó el premio. 
La novela de Steinbeck ganó el premio. 

_Whose novel won the prize?
_¿De quién novela ganó el premio? 
¿La novela de quién ganó el premio?


----------



## inib

Bueno, nadie ha salido diciendo que en su pueblo eso se dice todos los días, así que supongo que estamos de acuerdo en que existe, pero que ya no se usa. Aun así, le voy a dar más vueltas. Los ejemplos de diccionario emplean _cúyo_ como pronombre interrogativo: _¿Cúyo es el libro?, ¿Cúya es la culpa?_ Pero ¿alguien ha encontrado un ejemplo en el que se emplee como *adjetivo* interrogativo- es decir delante de un sustantivo? eg: _¿Cúya novela ganó el premio?_


----------



## Irma2011

inib said:


> Bueno, nadie ha salido diciendo que en su pueblo eso se dice todos los días, así que supongo que estamos de acuerdo en que existe, pero que ya no se usa. Aun así, le voy a dar más vueltas. Los ejemplos de diccionario emplean _cúyo_ como pronombre interrogativo: _¿Cúyo es el libro?, ¿Cúya es la culpa?_ Pero ¿alguien ha encontrado un ejemplo en el que se emplee como *adjetivo* interrogativo- es decir delante de un sustantivo? eg: _¿Cúya novela ganó el premio?_


 

Según la Real Academia:
*cúyo -ya*. Se empleaba normalmente como atributo en oraciones con el verbo _ser:_ _«Preguntóme cúya era la espada que llevaba al lado»_ (Quevedo _Buscón_ [Esp. 1626]); _«¿Cúya es la culpa? ¿De ella?»_ (PzAyala _Belarmino_ [Esp. 1921]). 
Bien es verdad que dice 'normalmente', pero ¿quién se pone a buscar esta aguja en el pajar? 
Y siempre sería pronombre.


----------



## inib

Irma2011 said:


> Según la Real Academia:
> *cúyo -ya*. Se empleaba normalmente como atributo en oraciones con el verbo _ser:_ _«Preguntóme cúya era la espada que llevaba al lado»_ (Quevedo _Buscón_ [Esp. 1626]); _«¿Cúya es la culpa? ¿De ella?»_ (PzAyala _Belarmino_ [Esp. 1921]).
> Bien es verdad que dice 'normalmente', pero ¿quién se pone a buscar esta aguja en el pajar?
> Y siempre sería pronombre.


 Gracias, Irma.
Al final, ¿estamos llegando a la conclusión de que "Whose novel is that?" no se ha traducido hasta que le hemos empezado a dar vueltas como "¿Cúya novela es esa?, ¿verdad? (Sospecho que ya me has contestado, pero quiero asegurarme)
Saludos.


----------



## Irma2011

inib said:


> Gracias, Irma.
> Al final, ¿estamos llegando a la conclusión de que "Whose novel is that?" no se ha traducido hasta que le hemos empezado a dar vueltas como "¿Cúya novela es esa?, ¿verdad? (Sospecho que ya me has contestado, pero quiero asegurarme)
> Saludos.


 
No, nunca, y el utilizar el pronombre 'cúyo', aunque fuese seguido del verbo ser, es impensable hoy día. Está bien saber que la RAE dice que ‘prácticamente’ está en desuso, admitiendo con eso que en alguna parte alguien lo pudiera utilizar, pero creo que es mejor dar por hecho que no es así. La gente se quedaría pasmada al oírlo.


----------



## inib

Gracias de nuevo.


----------

